# Presidential Election



## CardinalJacked (Oct 12, 2016)

With this presidential election, does any body else feel like Trump and Hillary are your divorced parents fighting over custody, but really you don't wanna live with either of them and just wanna go live with grandma for the next 4 years?


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2016)

Yea, we are pretty fukd either way.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2016)

The whole "First Past the Post" system the US uses just baffles me...IMO it's to blame for having such a Hobson's choice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2016)

It's called Americans are to stupid and brainwashed to ask why cant we select instead of elect.. The whole thing is a fukkin disgrace and it really shows how this country is falling deeper and deeper into a black hole


----------



## stonetag (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, I would live with my homeless, psychopathic, inbred, bipolar uncle instead of either of those two. Poor America!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2016)

Ill take trump any day over that luciferian witch...I grew up with trump ..He even owned the building i lived in..Anyone who can look at her disgusting face and vote for that has some serious mental issues


----------



## automatondan (Oct 12, 2016)

For me, its sad. I really have a moral dilema voting for either of them.... Both seem like they are pretty evil people.... However, that said, I do have a level of respect for Trump because he isnt trying to hide who he is... Hilary is dishonest. Period. That is more of an issue for me... The velvety gift of dishonesty is not a trait I desire a leader to have. Trump is not a good man, but hes not really trying to convince us any differently.... Hilary will do whatever and say whatever she can to get into office. That scares me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> For me, its sad. I really have a moral dilema voting for either of them.... Both seem like they are pretty evil people.... However, that said, I do have a level of respect for Trump because he isnt trying to hide who he is... Hilary is dishonest. Period. That is more of an issue for me... The velvety gift of dishonesty is not a trait I desire a leader to have. Trump is not a good man, but hes not really trying to convince us any differently.... Hilary will do whatever and say whatever she can to get into office. That scares me.



name me the last president that was a good man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> For me, its sad. I really have a moral dilema voting for either of them.... Both seem like they are pretty evil people.... However, that said, I do have a level of respect for Trump because he isnt trying to hide who he is... Hilary is dishonest. Period. That is more of an issue for me... The velvety gift of dishonesty is not a trait I desire a leader to have. Trump is not a good man, but hes not really trying to convince us any differently.... Hilary will do whatever and say whatever she can to get into office. That scares me.



Only reason he doesn't lie about what a piece of shit he is is because he is such a narcissist he can't understand or see himself for what he truly is.

All I can say about this election - I like pancakes.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 12, 2016)

#Longmireforpresident2026
View attachment 3342


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 12, 2016)

Does this shirt make me look vascular?










Kiefer Sutherland for President!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2016)

#Bartlett2016


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't get the backwards hate for trump at all.. He talks about real issues.. Ooo u guys think he's a bad person lol you bros must have no clue about the clintons if u think he's bad


----------



## automatondan (Oct 12, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don't get the backwards hate for trump at all.. He talks about real issues.. Ooo u guys think he's a bad person lol you bros must have no clue about the clintons if u think he's bad



Just to be clear Bundy.... Hilary is my least favorite person on the entire planet.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 12, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don't get the backwards hate for trump at all.. He talks about real issues.. Ooo u guys think he's a bad person lol you bros must have no clue about the clintons if u think he's bad



My opinion.

Shit was bad in the US when Bush was in office. I lost my job, economy was sucky.

Obama has done a good job in turning things around, overall I agree with the direction things have moved with him in office. The economy is better, housing is back up, my career has taken off, in general America as a whole seems pretty healthy overall. Sure, there is always something to bitch about but I don't think a complete 180 is needed for the country right now, at this present time.

My fear with Trump is he has no clue how to do the job, he knows the Apprentice and business but he doesn't know the in's and out's of politics or of what it takes to do this particular job. While we all like to rag on politicians, they do what they do because it's their expertise. You don't hire and auto mechanic to be your primary care physician because they don't have the expertise or training to do that particular job, that's how I see Trump, a fish out of water in this job. While politics are ugly and unappealing to many, I would be more comfortable having someone with a background in public service in this role vs. someone who doesn't have the background or history serving the public in general, America is not just a big corporation to run.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 12, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> My opinion.
> 
> Shit was bad in the US when Bush was in office. I lost my job, economy was sucky.
> 
> ...



Correction, Trump doesn't even know business so all he's got going for him is he knows Apprentice and how to fire someone lol


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 12, 2016)

People still think the president runs this place?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> My opinion.
> 
> Shit was bad in the US when Bush was in office. I lost my job, economy was sucky.
> 
> ...



you think obama was good for the country..Our conversation is over


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> People still think the president runs this place?



you really wanna hear that voice and see that disgusting clinton face for the next 8 years?


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 12, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you think obama was good for the country..Our conversation is over



Comparing how things felt overall economy wise at the end of Bush's 8 year term and at the end of Obama's 8 year term, yes, I do think things are better for myself and my family.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 12, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Correction, Trump doesn't even know business so all he's got going for him is he knows Apprentice and how to fire someone lol



They are both disgusting candidates.....but to say Trump doesn't know business is just ignorant or foolish.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 12, 2016)

It's never about who would be best for the country, it's about choosibg the least stinky turd.  Anybody that's gotten to that level of politics is just greasy IMO. Hillary takes stink to an unprecedented level.


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Comparing how things felt overall economy wise at the end of Bush's 8 year term and at the end of Obama's 8 year term, yes, I do think things are better for myself and my family.



The Obama admin has has put foreign relations in the shitter.  Russia, China, Israel, North Korea, Iran & of course the mid East.  We are fighting a proxy war in Syria Da fuk?  When the shit hits the fan probably during the next presidents run the USA will be sitting all alone.  Also not sure how it happened when we have had a black president for 8 years.  It seem race relations have gone backward 20-30 years.


Also I like how Alec Baldwin does Trump.  Funny as fukn shit.  He says China "Gina" Bahahaha kills me!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't even want to get in on this thread. I know some of you guys feel the same. Its all anyone talks about. I know its a big deal. But we are screwed. There's one better choice than the other. That's all.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 12, 2016)

DF your on the money there. That SNL skit was one of the funniest I have seen in a long time.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2016)

Russia & China are laughing at us.  We have bozo and clown competing against each other.  

Obama was a good president.......for about 4-5 months, the other 7.75 yrs were terrible.


----------



## IHI (Oct 12, 2016)

Very tough year. Got the media (full time propaganda arm of the DNC working overtime to spin everything they can on Trump, while ignoring everything on Hitlery) 
American's have short attention spans and live and die by what they're told coming through the black box in their living room since it's hard to think on their own
Finally being seen just how deeply corrupt our government truly is (which doesn't make much headlines other than Fox news since mainstream media refuses to admit any wrong doing...aka EXTRMEMLY loyal and "journalists" (term used ever so lightly) in fear of losing their jobs if they don't toe the line and report as they're told




But regardless, the candidates are who they are. Trump ran against, what, 15 other players to start, and America (regardless if you let all this media BS sway you) chose him over the other idiots because at this point, we know career politicians aren't working for us, they work for themselves. The people decided let's put a non politician in office and give that a try, because the road we've been on is fast tracking us to an unrecoverable race to the bottom of the barrel. The world hates us, laughs at us (until they have their hand out for money for disasters or other kinds of help), many Americans are sick of what the country has become (older generation that worked hard to build America into a thriving nation, only to see what it is today.

Everybody is VERY quick to "blame Bush", because that's what Oblowme started, that's what the left arm of the DNC has blasted you with over the airwaves, but they, being typical American's that we are, forget, every up, has a down. So people think, "oh, things were great under Clinton, life was a big party, everybody was "happy"..that is because Bill urged banks to start dolling out money, over inflate housing values, approve without second thought people for loans/mortgages that had no credit nor REAL LIFE equity, or income to actually pay back the money. Clinton was in charge when the "new" mortgage game was taken as far as 30/30 notes in order to get poor people into big homes for that keeping up with the jones appearance. Pay 30 years of interest, then 30 years of principal...just so long as banks could dool out funds to everybody and make them happy, buy whatever makes you happy today. That kind of party only lasts for so long before reality sets in and it's time to ACTUALLY pay the piper. and then let us not forget Bill signing NAFTA, THE biggest American job killer that will only be succeeded by the TPP after Hitlery signs that when she takes office, which is funny too, because unions across America have ALWAYS pushed for a democratic president because "republicans are not nice to unions"...and forget BILL signing NAFTA actually caused more industry job loss nationwide by allowing our American companies to flea overseas to capitalize on cheap foreign labor; then...enter the Bush administration. 

Housing markets were put back in check/reality, millions upside down on homes they could never afford in the first place. GDP was dropping due to outsourcing and resulting in huge loss of jobs for American's. So it's only natural to be lazy and look back, repeat what your told without connecting the real dots and say, "everything was rainbows and sunshine under Clinton, and markets fell apart under Bush"..when in reality, it was Clinton who stood up all the domino's and as he was leaving office gave the first one a hard kick to start the downfall. So then who do ya blame, well the guy who walks into the house after it's been ransacked by partiers of course!! So Bush walked into multiple mess that were set up for play by the Clinton administration


----------



## IHI (Oct 12, 2016)

An my personal opinion of the "liberal" mindset. they ALL want to be the smartest person in the room, so they surround themselves with even bigger idiots so they are indeed- just check out how oblowme cleaned house of actual advisors that knew WTF was going on and put people like Kerry, Hitlery, and many other advisors in place; and look at what they've done to our country in 8 short years. MASSIVE debt, allies hate us/don't trust us, foreign affairs in shambles, GDP has been stagnant for years, politically correct wins the day, more worried about hurting feelings than taking care of something. Fast tracking immigrants to obtain a larger voting base by offering them all sorts of tax deductions, or tax free living for X amount of years, all the free living tickets of welfare can give them. 

At least with Trump, he as a business man, knows that the best way to be successful, surround yourself with people far smarter than you. Kind of like a half baked football coach with outstanding athletes on the team. He may not offer much, but he will look great by the teams performance, same goes for business/government.

And theres too many illegal activites and corruption already established by Clintons and their foundation, her antics/performance as SOS, that she should even be able to run for president and not be in jail. BOTH sides do not want trump because it could spell the end of their free ride money train, so this election is not only important for the people to fight to get their country back, they also have to pay attention who they vote for on the down ballot to help hit the Washington reset button.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 13, 2016)

In my eyes trump still hasn't said anything wrong or most of us disagree with


----------



## Yaya (Oct 13, 2016)

And anyone male offended by what trump said would absolutely shit themselves around me and possibly behead themselves from the aches in there pussy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm with you Yaya..I just don't get it.. If you love this country anyone but Clinton would be the call.. The whole he's racist and not a nice person bullshit really pisses me off.. Enough with the racist shit we had a black ass president .. I know presidents don't mean much but for Gods balls how can any man want Hillary .. Question for the hillory voters ,what the Fuk is wrong with you


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> People still think the president runs this place?



Once again...Ron with the right answer. Damn Robot...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Once again...Ron with the right answer. Damn Robot...



I just don't wanna have to hear or see that face


----------



## IHI (Oct 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> People still think the president runs this place?



The president is our faceman, just as presidents of corporations are the face man. Government, like business, has a long list of positions under the president that is the actual think tank, the doers...but at the end of the day, it is the president who gets fingers pointed at them/is accountable for the good, the bad, and the ugly.

Which is why it's so very important to have a strong, confident president/leader in place, who will surround themselves with actual smart people to be the think tank for covering all scenarios that the president will ultimately be held accountable for. 

But yes, at the end of the day, the under ticket/down ballot is the critical area. Career politicians are like union workers (which I am but owned a business with employees for over 20yrs as well so I can argue both sides good/bad). Point being, career politicians feel safe, it's all about them, screw everybody else, what can be done to make me richer, my life easier...none of which will put OUR concerns as the electorit first priorities wise. And just like a union setting, there are some that really do care, do want the right things, listen to their constitutes, but when your required to vote on bills/laws, you can scream this is what's best/right for the American people all day long, but if there's no payday in it for the career politicians, your screams go unheard.

Which is why the CRITICAL vote, the one that takes the most research, is for the underballot since that is what sets the tone for us as a country, who make the actual decisions...but the president can veto if he thinks it's not in the countries best interest. Hitlery has played the pay to play scheme for decades, so money and power is her priority- period. 

I don't want open borders, excuses on shitty vetting, TPP being signed, 2nd ammendment t rights being wadded up and thrown away for "my protection". I'm tired oF over regulation taxing businesses to death and then fining them for even more money into government t coffer to spend on whatever new bad idea government has.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> They are both disgusting candidates.....but to say Trump doesn't know business is just ignorant or foolish.



I agree they're both disgusting candidates but its quite the opposite actually and It's ridiculous to think he is a good businessman. 

You do realize that if Trump had invested his father's money in a S&P500 mutual fund back when he inherited it in '74 I think, he'd be worth over $3billion today?

Or do you realize if he had taken his $200million net worth Forbes estimated him as having in 1982 and invested it in the same mutual fund, he'd have been worth $8billion today?

That's some amazing business acumen there.....

Or what about the fact that Trump's casino empire has filed for Ch11 bankruptcy more than any other major American corporation in the last 30yrs. That's not exactly having a nose for business. 

What about him missing a $53.1million bond payment he owed then having to sell off yachts, shareholdings, and airlines to make good on the debt. Is that common for someone who knows business?

The fact that an UMANAGED index fund could outperform Trump's ROI is pretty ****ing funny too. You could have invested that money with a sea otter running the fund and made out better than Trump's business sense. So bottom line is, if You think Trump knows business then what do you think of the sea otter?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2016)

IHI said:


> An my personal opinion of the "liberal" mindset. they ALL want to be the smartest person in the room, so they surround themselves with even bigger idiots so they are indeed- just check out how oblowme cleaned house of actual advisors that knew WTF was going on and put people like Kerry, Hitlery, and many other advisors in place; and look at what they've done to our country in 8 short years. MASSIVE debt, allies hate us/don't trust us, foreign affairs in shambles, GDP has been stagnant for years, politically correct wins the day, more worried about hurting feelings than taking care of something. Fast tracking immigrants to obtain a larger voting base by offering them all sorts of tax deductions, or tax free living for X amount of years, all the free living tickets of welfare can give them.
> 
> At least with Trump, he as a business man, knows that the best way to be successful, surround yourself with people far smarter than you. Kind of like a half baked football coach with outstanding athletes on the team. He may not offer much, but he will look great by the teams performance, same goes for business/government.
> 
> And theres too many illegal activites and corruption already established by Clintons and their foundation, her antics/performance as SOS, that she should even be able to run for president and not be in jail. BOTH sides do not want trump because it could spell the end of their free ride money train, so this election is not only important for the people to fight to get their country back, they also have to pay attention who they vote for on the down ballot to help hit the Washington reset button.



Trump surrounds himself with people smarter than himself? Then how the hell has his casino empire filed for more Ch11 bankruptcy than any other American corporation in the last 3+ decades? How did he miss several bond payments on his debt, one of which being 53.1million dollars? Did he hire his help from the Bronx Zoo or is it just that the animals at the zoo are smarter than him and his "smarter people"?


----------



## IHI (Oct 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Trump surrounds himself with people smarter than himself? Then how the hell has his casino empire filed for more Ch11 bankruptcy than any other American corporation in the last 3+ decades? How did he miss several bond payments on his debt, one of which being 53.1million dollars? Did he hire his help from the Bronx Zoo or is it just that the animals at the zoo are smarter than him and his "smarter people"?



At the end of the day, look at what he's done/acomplished and how is yours in comparison? Easy to armchair quarterback until it's your finances on the line.

Personally, I know and worked for many business owners/leaders/developers in my/surrounding area. Off the cuff, it's all a game to them, so they will use any and every loophole/law that allows them to get what they want. Another common theme amoung all the successful people I know in this area- "you never, ever use your own money to get ahead, the hardest work is getting everybody else to fund your ideas, so if something goes bad, your not personally on the hook"...which leads back into utilizing every loophole/law you can to get/stay ahead. Do I always agree with that mindset, nope, but the majority of truely, financially successful folks is they don't care what anybody thinks about them, and don't lose sleep over what others who think they are morally correct and aren't conducting themselves in a "proper manner".

Daddy loan or not, he's done pretty well for himself I'd say even if he didn't follow your mutual fund strategy, because not everybody is into that style of investment/investing.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 13, 2016)

Trumps worth billions, probably healthier then all of us and has a smoking wife..enough said

He never needed juice either 

No more defending him..he's a winner


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I agree they're both disgusting candidates but its quite the opposite actually and It's ridiculous to think he is a good businessman.
> 
> You do realize that if Trump had invested his father's money in a S&P500 mutual fund back when he inherited it in '74 I think, he'd be worth over $3billion today?
> 
> ...



This is true. Trump underperformed the market by buying cash flow at premium prices. Not wise.

#SeaOtterForPresident2016


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 13, 2016)

Yaya said:


> In my eyes trump still hasn't said anything wrong or most of us disagree with



Well Trump said that 11 years ago, wasn't he a Democrat then when he said that?


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 13, 2016)

I moved from Europe just in time for the Season Finale of America !


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

This wouldn't be such a big deal if we had a Congress that wasn't full of feckless sycophants seeking their 10 second soundbite and 15 minutes of fame... Bunch of pussies.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> I moved from Europe just in time for the Season Finale of America !



The season finale of USA is going to be a tough one. ARs are going to be banned.  I'll have to sell you antique rifles to defend yourself. Checking stock....ah ha! Got an old French rifle here--never fired...dropped twice.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 13, 2016)

> Got an old French rifle here--never fired...dropped twice



Haha I don't know how many times americans have done this joke to me ^^
The first time I ended up on Google to understand it and there was an american guy asking if french weapons have actually never been fired ! xD


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2016)

IHI said:


> At the end of the day, look at what he's done/acomplished and how is yours in comparison? Easy to armchair quarterback until it's your finances on the line.
> 
> Personally, I know and worked for many business owners/leaders/developers in my/surrounding area. Off the cuff, it's all a game to them, so they will use any and every loophole/law that allows them to get what they want. Another common theme amoung all the successful people I know in this area- "you never, ever use your own money to get ahead, the hardest work is getting everybody else to fund your ideas, so if something goes bad, your not personally on the hook"...which leads back into utilizing every loophole/law you can to get/stay ahead. Do I always agree with that mindset, nope, but the majority of truely, financially successful folks is they don't care what anybody thinks about them, and don't lose sleep over what others who think they are morally correct and aren't conducting themselves in a "proper manner".
> 
> Daddy loan or not, he's done pretty well for himself I'd say even if he didn't follow your mutual fund strategy, because not everybody is into that style of investment/investing.



And it's just as easy to armchair quarterback my life compared to trumps when daddy didn't give me a multimillion dollar loan, daddy didn't personally guarantee my first project, I couldn't borrow $9million plus against my inheritance, etc. Nice try but you'll have to do better


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2016)

Lets also not forget it wasn't just the initial inheritance trump took from daddy. He borrowed from the estate on more than one occasion, took loan's out that he never would have had approved withot his father's signature to personally guarantee the money, he's sold many things to pay off debts he couldn't afford to pay.....

Plus daddy bailed out his failing casino at least once by buying $3.5million in gaming chips and never using them sothe casino could keep the cash...which is an illegal practice let me remind you. Daddy loan or not lol. Lettuce be cereal here, trump would be eating at a soup kitchen if not for his father.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

We generally do well with these threads.  Don't get personal guys.  It's not personal

This doesn't apply to anyone fighting with Jol though. You guys can have at it.

I think tool is too scared tho


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2016)

Say what you want but if "She" gets in, you can kiss your second amendment rights goodbye. You may not care until she gets to the first one but by then, it's too late.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 13, 2016)

I've been practicing lucid dreaming just so that I can choke the shit out of Jol.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> We generally do well with these threads.  Don't get personal guys.  It's not personal
> 
> This doesn't apply to anyone fighting with Jol though. You guys can have at it.
> 
> I think tool is too scared tho



Now POB, let's be reasonable. If you study the demographic shift in society that essentially echoes the economic environment in a free trade economy, you can mathematically determine that Toolsteel is a ****ing pussy.



ToolSteel said:


> I've been practicing lucid dreaming just so that I can choke the shit out of Jol.



Tool, POB is right, let's keep this professional....you hook gripping homo.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 13, 2016)

stop talking politics, start talking about the 28 yr old female my wife and I pulled from the bars downtown and took home.....


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> stop talking politics, start talking about the 28 yr old female my wife and I pulled from the bars downtown and took home.....



Tuna, you stocking breeders for the apocalypse too?


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 13, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Tuna, you stocking breeders for the apocalypse too?



Eh, it's more like the 4 F's----find'em, feel'em, ****'em, forget'em.


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2016)

You can't to too smart if you're husband is banggin' a bunch of ugly women for that long and you didn't know it. Those were some big women too, it's not like Slick Willie could hide them in the dresser drawer. That woman can't even take care of her own home; how's she going to help me take care of mine?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Eh, it's more like the 4 F's----find'em, feel'em, ****'em, forget'em.



You have to feed 'em  more than once. I forgot 'em in my basement and ended up doing a lot of digging.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm not reading the first 3 pages of this, but lets not forget that she also called black children super-predators, has a long list of failures from when she was 1st lady through today (including multiple appointments she made/recommended that resigned in disgrace), has public and private stances, stole shit from the whitehouse when they left, secret service hates her, etc.

Both suck, but at least trump will be a one term max and the media will pick apart everything he does.  Clinton will continue to get a free pass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

snake said:


> You can't to too smart if you're husband is banggin' a bunch of ugly women for that long and you didn't know it. Those were some big women too, it's not like Slick Willie could hide them in the dresser drawer. That woman can't even take care of her own home; how's she going to help me take care of mine?



She didn't care about willy. She is a lesbian.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2016)

snake said:


> You can't to too smart if you're husband is banggin' a bunch of ugly women for that long and you didn't know it. Those were some big women too, it's not like Slick Willie could hide them in the dresser drawer. That woman can't even take care of her own home; how's she going to help me take care of mine?



So everytime a man cheats on his wife it's the wife's fault? Let's not forget Trump has gone on record about cheating on his wife as well

Anyway how is it the president's job to take care of our homes?


----------



## DF (Oct 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> So everytime a man cheats on his wife it's the wife's fault? Let's not forget Trump has gone on record about cheating on his wife as well
> 
> Anyway how is it the president's job to take care of our homes?



You can't say every.  Depends on the situation.  If she stops having sex with him sure it's her fault.  A man needs sex!!! Just like he needs bacon & CHEESE BURGERS.... See what I did there? Lol


----------



## IHI (Oct 13, 2016)

Let us not forget the rate of deterioration of hitlerys health we've all watched this year, so unless they pull some "weekend at bernies" and proper her corpse with a stick, look at the sniveling pos that will take the reins after she croaks out.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2016)

DF said:


> You can't say every.  Depends on the situation.  If she stops having sex with him sure it's her fault.  A man needs sex!!! Just like he needs bacon & CHEESE BURGERS.... See what I did there? Lol



No man needs a ch**se burger DF. They need a REAL burger


----------



## RISE (Oct 13, 2016)

Everyone should just write in Arnold Schwarzenegger.  Make America jacked again.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 13, 2016)

Some funny chit in this thread.

I won't continue to pontificate on the internet. Unlike Jol, I start to feel a special kind of retarded when I get sucked into a an e-fight, and yet here I am. Last post.

Anyways, Trump is a disgusting human. Hillary is quite possibly the anti-christ, and I'm not even religious. I'll probably vote 3rd party because a non-Hillary vote means nothing in my commie state anyways. I'll probably write in "DocDePanda18723". 320 million people in the country and we are supposed to choose between these 2.

Trump IS a good business man. Anyone who says otherwise is has most likely never run a business, and probably never worked for any length of time in a business related career field. Even the most ardent Hillary supporters I know, who are also business owners or high level executives, concede that. They just say the gov isn't a business, and I somewhat agree with that.

Most people who get a big inheritance blow it. I can assure you that 99% of people who get a million dollar plus inheritance don't just stick it in a low-yield mutual fund. He took the money and tried to shoot for the stars. He made it, and was a household name loooong before he had reality shows or was in politics. He took his father's real estate business from the burogh's into Manhattan, and became a mogul. He wrote a book that is considered a "must read" for anyone in business. You ask ANY successful business man, and I will bet most of them have read it. Most people in this country don't have $5k in the bank and live paycheck to paycheck. They think if someone handed them a million dollars they would be all set. They won't. Look at all the stories of lottery winners who ended up destroying their lives because they got a big chunk of money. Or any of the musicians or athletes who go broke. They all would have been fine if they just had put that money in a low-yield mutual fund lol.

He used business laws, including bankruptcy laws, to work for him. Nothing wrong with that. People do it all the time. He would have been really dumb if he didn't use them. he protected personal assets. That makes him smart. Show me any big time business man, and most of them have had falls. Some come back. Most don't. You can hold it against the man, but I actually think it makes him even more impressive that he nearly lost EVERYTHING in the late '80s/early '90s, and came back from the brink even stronger. He's a fighter.

I have relatives in New York in the construction business. Their company has done quite a few jobs for him. They say he's a complete hard ass to work for, but knows his shit. He will nickel and dime companies to death. That is what's known as the construction industry.

Shit on him all you want. Doesn't bother me. But to say the guy's not a good business man is just plain stupid. He works in real estate and development. It's a tough racket to make it in. Much easier to take that inheritance and play the market. He wanted to build amazing buildings. He did it...in spades.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Some funny chit in this thread.
> 
> I won't continue to pontificate on the internet. Unlike Jol, I start to feel a special kind of retarded when I get sucked into a an e-fight, and yet here I am. Last post.
> 
> ...



Cliffs please


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

DYS, the fact that you feel retarded for Internet fighting is good because it means you aren't retarded.  George thought Lennie was retarded. Lennie didn't think he was retarded.


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 13, 2016)

RISE said:


> Everyone should just write in Arnold Schwarzenegger.  Make America jacked again.



lol           .


----------



## Yaya (Oct 13, 2016)

Screen muslims, don't pay taxes, snort scoops and grab pussy..


My kind of president


----------



## Maijah (Oct 13, 2016)

Joliver said:


> DYS, the fact that you feel retarded for Internet fighting is good because it means you aren't retarded.  George thought Lennie was retarded. Lennie didn't think he was retarded.



Lmfao.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Some funny chit in this thread.
> 
> I won't continue to pontificate on the internet. Unlike Jol, I start to feel a special kind of retarded when I get sucked into a an e-fight, and yet here I am. Last post.



This isn't an e-fight. Only Jol is allowed to participate in those lol. This is just an exchange of differing opinions. At the end of the day I would still invite you into my house and pour you a fresh high life. I just can't stand letting it go that Trump is some amazing businessman when it's just not true. 



> Anyways, Trump is a disgusting human. Hillary is quite possibly the anti-christ, and I'm not even religious. I'll probably vote 3rd party because a non-Hillary vote means nothing in my commie state anyways. I'll probably write in "DocDePanda18723". 320 million people in the country and we are supposed to choose between these 2.



Don't mistake me for a Hillary supporter bc I'm not. I dislike them both but the "Trump train" nauseates me a bit more. 

Write me in and I'll make you my VP lol. 



> Trump IS a good business man. Anyone who says otherwise is has most likely never run a business, and probably never worked for any length of time in a business related career field. Even the most ardent Hillary supporters I know, who are also business owners or high level executives, concede that. They just say the gov isn't a business, and I somewhat agree with that.



You don't need to run a good business to recognize a good businessman. Maybe you need to run a business to appreciate how hard it is to be a good businessman but that's soemthing different. 



> Most people who get a big inheritance blow it. I can assure you that 99% of people who get a million dollar plus inheritance don't just stick it in a low-yield mutual fund. He took the money and tried to shoot for the stars. He made it, and was a household name loooong before he had reality shows or was in politics. He took his father's real estate business from the burogh's into Manhattan, and became a mogul. He wrote a book that is considered a "must read" for anyone in business. You ask ANY successful business man, and I will bet most of them have read it. Most people in this country don't have $5k in the bank and live paycheck to paycheck. They think if someone handed them a million dollars they would be all set. They won't. Look at all the stories of lottery winners who ended up destroying their lives because they got a big chunk of money. Or any of the musicians or athletes who go broke. They all would have been fine if they just had put that money in a low-yield mutual fund lol.



And that makes the musicians and athletes and people who inherited money and blew it BAD BUSINESS MEN just like trump lol. 

Not sure if you know this but Trump did not write that book. He had a ghostwriter....

From my understanding, te Lefrak family, Trump's biggest competitor in NYC, didn't start with an inheritance from daddy, they haven't filed for bankruptcy, and have amassed a larger fortune than Trump. I would call that good business. 



> He used business laws, including bankruptcy laws, to work for him. Nothing wrong with that. People do it all the time. He would have been really dumb if he didn't use them. he protected personal assets. That makes him smart. Show me any big time business man, and most of them have had falls. Some come back. Most don't. You can hold it against the man, but I actually think it makes him even more impressive that he nearly lost EVERYTHING in the late '80s/early '90s, and came back from the brink even stronger. He's a fighter.



Sure using bankruptcy laws when you need to is a smart move but let's not forget if you were operation smartly to begin with your never be in a position to NEED TO USE bankruptcy laws. Using the only lifeline at your disposal doesn't make you a smart man. It just makes you a man with no other options. 

Let's check out some of Trump's "successes":

1) Trump Taj Mahal opened up in 1990 and by 1991 was over $3billion in debt and trump had $900million in personal liabilities. After filing for bankruptcy he had to sell numerous properties, his yacht, and his airline....success

2) Trump Plaza he bought in 1988 for $390million. 4 years later under his "great business leadership" the hotel racked up $550million in debt and filed for bankruptcy. In order to pay off his debt Trump had to give up 49% ownership to 6 other people. He kept the title of CEO as a gesture bc he had zero say in the day to day operations after that. Maybe bc his say was what landed them in bankruptcy court to begin with?....success

3) Trump hotel and Casinos filed for another bankruptcy in 2004 after going $1.8billion in debt. He was forced to reduce his shareholder stake from 40 something percent to 27%. Another success story?

4) Trump Entertainment Resorts filed for another bankruptcy in 2008 after missing a $53.1million loan debt. He was again forced to resign from chairman position and his stake in the company was reduced to 10%. They kept his name for marketing purposes mainly lol. Yet another success. 

His dad bailed out his casino in an illegal practice by buying chips for $3.5million and not playing. Them. His dad had to personally back several of his initial deals bc trump couldn't. His dad lent him money, trump borrowed against his trust, etc etc. It seems that trumps business do better after Trump's role is reduced within the company....



> I have relatives in New York in the construction business. Their company has done quite a few jobs for him. They say he's a complete hard ass to work for, but knows his shit. He will nickel and dime companies to death. That is what's known as the construction industry.



There are probably 3,000,000 other New Yorkers who will nickel and dime their own parents to death. That doesn't make him special. 



> Shit on him all you want. Doesn't bother me. But to say the guy's not a good business man is just plain stupid. He works in real estate and development. It's a tough racket to make it in. Much easier to take that inheritance and play the market. He wanted to build amazing buildings. He did it...in spades.



Yes he did. Then he ran them into the ground and had to be resuscitated by bankruptcy court. Again, going bankruptcy route was only a smart decision bc he was put in the situation to have to choose it by his own doing. One could argue bad gaming economy etc etc etc but just like you asked to see any other successful man and you'd show they have falls..... Well can you show me one who has had as many as Trump? 4 major bankruptcies in a 25yr span isn't a sign of good business acumen. 


Sea Otter for president 2016


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 13, 2016)

I am officially entertained this thread has it all.

Doc and Jol are the cherry on top though. 

Doc talking business and Jol with a retard comment and a subtle link to a literary masterpiece.

This is the most talented group of meatheads I've ever seen. 

Carry on gents


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cliffs please



Trump is deplorable but dys would still give him a handy. No eye contact.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 14, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Trump is deplorable but dys would still give him a handy. No eye contact.



If Trump would pay for my college I'd give him a handy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 14, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> This isn't an e-fight. Only Jol is allowed to participate in those lol. This is just an exchange of differing opinions. At the end of the day I would still invite you into my house and pour you a fresh high life. I just can't stand letting it go that Trump is some amazing businessman when it's just not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're to smart to actually vote for Hillary. Realistically there won't be to much of a difference to the avg citizen no matter which one gets in. Congress sucks. 

All those failures and he's rebounded and now running an operation worth a net billion. That is a success. He's been involved in hundreds, if not thousands of business ventures. Had some catastrophic failures. Mostly has made money. The guys was a laughing stock by the mid 90s and he came back. He's revitalized dilapidated historic buildings in NYC and built landmarks. 

Anyone who could actually pull a lever for Hillary is an absolute fool, probably drives a Prius and probably  enjoys a good pegging.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Blahblahblah whitty bullshit blah



Trump lost his OWN ****ing money, yet came back.  Who gives a flying fukk. 
Got it all figured out huh? Where's your billions. 

Hillary (her department) lost ours. Why don't you put half your bullshit effort into that?

Doc I know you're no dummy, but it's a lot easier to take you seriously when you're not being a prick.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

Joliver said:


> DYS, the fact that you feel retarded for Internet fighting is good because it means you aren't retarded.  George thought Lennie was retarded. Lennie didn't think he was retarded.



Hahahahhahababahaha haha ha ha


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

Again, just let me be clear that Hilary is my least favorite person on the planet.... 

I am undecided who I will vote for... might be Trump (as more of a vote AGAINST Hilary) but I might vote for Gary Johnson, because he is an excellent buisnessman and has a sucessful history at balancing budgets.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I think you're to smart to actually vote for Hillary. Realistically there won't be to much of a difference to the avg citizen no matter which one gets in. Congress sucks.
> 
> All those failures and he's rebounded and now running an operation worth a net billion. That is a success. He's been involved in hundreds, if not thousands of business ventures. Had some catastrophic failures. Mostly has made money. The guys was a laughing stock by the mid 90s and he came back. He's revitalized dilapidated historic buildings in NYC and built landmarks.
> 
> Anyone who could actually pull a lever for Hillary is an absolute fool, probably drives a Prius and probably  enjoys a good pegging.



Hey man...as seriously as I can say this with my current blood alcohol level: it makes a huge difference this time. This was the first time our democracy was widely and demonstrably usurped by non-democratic forces in a direct fashion. Usually, special interests donate money and pocket the candidate. That's unfortunate, but indirect.  

One party sabotaged its own constituency. 

The media editorialized ALL coverage with an explicit bias.

Some foreign sovereign power is attempting to shift the balance toward its preferred candidate.

AGs attempted to fast track/slow/stop litigation for/against candidates.

Supreme Court justices openly stated bias against/in favor of candidates.

Federal law enforcement pandered to their presumed future boss making that presumption more likely than not.

This is all out warfare on the American way of life. It is as polarized as it's ever been. I don't need a business degree to see that external forces have trivialized the ballot when I see two of the least popular candidates in the history of the electorate standing up there.  

 And I drive a Prius....Hillary shouldn't expect jol's vote...unless it's on a grand jury....returning a true bill.

My vote won't change anything in my state. It's trumpville here by a landslide. But they say "vote your conscience"....so I'll write in Ralph and go on about my business.  Ralph was the man. I bet 10 people here are alive today because of him. 

I believe character makes destiny. Both candidates are short on one and short-sighted on the other. 

#SeaOtter2016


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Hey man...as seriously as I can say this with my current blood alcohol level: it makes a huge difference this time. This was the first time our democracy was widely and demonstrably usurped by non-democratic forces in a direct fashion. Usually, special interests donate money and pocket the candidate. That's unfortunate, but indirect.
> 
> One party sabotaged its own constituency.
> 
> ...



DUDE.... you drive a Prius.......?


----------



## IHI (Oct 14, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> DUDE.... you drive a Prius.......?



As long as he's not one of thoee asshats that drives their primus around scoping out gas stations waiting for somebody in anything larger than their prius, so they can roll up and scold them about being environment killers, I don't care what people drive.

But guy at work drove one, and took shit on a daily basis until he traded it lol. "Magic toaster, barbie car, unicorn sperm (was a white prius),  when did you have your ballz taken away, so really..what does cock actually taste like, do underwrite bras hurt like they say they do, etc...." lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 14, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I think you're to smart to actually vote for Hillary. Realistically there won't be to much of a difference to the avg citizen no matter which one gets in. Congress sucks.
> 
> All those failures and he's rebounded and now running an operation worth a net billion. That is a success. He's been involved in hundreds, if not thousands of business ventures. Had some catastrophic failures. Mostly has made money. The guys was a laughing stock by the mid 90s and he came back. He's revitalized dilapidated historic buildings in NYC and built landmarks.
> 
> Anyone who could actually pull a lever for Hillary is an absolute fool, probably drives a Prius and probably  enjoys a good pegging.



I'm not pulling the lever at all. Not until all the money/corruption leaves politics....in other words not pullig the lever in my lifetime lol. 

He can back from catastrophe and still has a ton of money bc his major business ventures took him out of the day to day operations. Now that he's been removed from the day to day operations, his failed ventures can make money profit and since he still owns shares in them he gets to take in the money. I wonder why his creditors FORCED him out of the day to day operations in most of his major ventures?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> DUDE.... you drive a Prius.......?



Hell of a takeaway from that post....

I have a hybrid and an electric car.  I've watched oil and gas companies create their own supply and demand curve for years, knowing there is nothing that can be done to stop them. The average household paid $2912 for gas in 2012.  I decided not to play the game.

The only reason gas is cheap right now is because the saudis tried to starve high cost fracking operations out of the market. Unfortunately for them, Iran came back to the oil market.  This is temporary.

I have a 16 panel solar garden plus 8 panels on my house. I add to it every year as panels and batteries get better. I can run my utility meter backwards several months of the year. I feel like a ****ing idiot every time I have to pay for energy with a big ball of fusion above my head. I don't pay for free shit. If you deduct the unseen cost accounting of driving (maintenance, insurance, etc) I have a free commute to work in my clown e-car.

I don't get smug about it. Not everyone can afford to flip off the energy industry. Some smart guy is going to come in here and say "the amortization schedule on your capital investments....blah...blah...fgt..." and he may be right. I do spend a lot to keep from spending on energy. My first year I didn't break even.  Every year after was in the black. But even if he is right, and I do pay more.....at least I don't send that money to Saudi Arabia and Iran.  15 of 19 hijackers were saudis....the Iranian backed houthi's have tried to sink a US ship every day for a week. We hit back. Iran is sending ships to confront ours...as we speak.

I won't pay those cock suckers, but I don't shun those that do.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 14, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Trump lost his OWN ****ing money, yet came back.  Who gives a flying fukk.
> Got it all figured out huh? Where's your billions.



See the response to DYS. He made it back bc he owns shares in business ventures that went profitable AFTER he was removed from the day to day operations. 



> Hillary (her department) lost ours. Why don't you put half your bullshit effort into that?



Bc your mouth is big enough to sound that alarm and I don't have enough poop breaks in the day to do both. 



> Doc I know you're no dummy, but it's a lot easier to take you seriously when you're not being a prick.



I haven't begun to be a prick to DYS. I never would be a prick to DYS. Would you consider me less of a prick if I cozied up to the Trump peepee like everyone else?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 14, 2016)

IHI said:


> As long as he's not one of thoee asshats that drives their primus around scoping out gas stations waiting for somebody in anything larger than their prius, so they can roll up and scold them about being environment killers, I don't care what people drive.
> 
> But guy at work drove one, and took shit on a daily basis until he traded it lol. "Magic toaster, barbie car, unicorn sperm (was a white prius),  when did you have your ballz taken away, so really..what does cock actually taste like, do underwrite bras hurt like they say they do, etc...." lol



Jol drives a Prius and offers to siphon gas from his tank to stranded motorists in an attempt to shake them into owning one.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I drive a Dodge Stratus!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2016)

iron1 said:


> i drive a dodge stratus!



Sit down Lennie.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Sit down Lennie.



I petted the puppy too hard, George.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 14, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Hey man...as seriously as I can say this with my current blood alcohol level: it makes a huge difference this time. This was the first time our democracy was widely and demonstrably usurped by non-democratic forces in a direct fashion. Usually, special interests donate money and pocket the candidate. That's unfortunate, but indirect.
> 
> One party sabotaged its own constituency.
> 
> ...




Oh yeah. I agree with all of this. America is literally at a tipping point. I just really didn't want to open this can of worms. But you love e worms. 

Neither one of these clowns is the answer. It's just my opinion that the Clintons shouldn't be allowed within a 10 mile radius of the White House, never mind giving them the keys. 

I do think that trump and Clinton are both such clowns that the ass raping we are going to take on nov 8 isn't going to be much different. Would you prefer trumps 10", tuna can girth black dildo, or hillary's fist? Neither one is coming with lube.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> See the response to DYS. He made it back bc he owns shares in business ventures that went profitable AFTER he was removed from the day to day operations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh dammit doc I'm peaking for a meet on tren and a-bombs and have been laid once since June. Get angry and fight me fgt. 


On a somewhat serious note, just an observation from my point of view;
When you're providing info to people on a topic that you can reference with studies, it's always top notch. 100% respect for you there. When debating matters of opinion however, it seems to come off with a bit of cognitive dissonance, for lack of a better term. I don't think this is intentional. Just an outside view. 

When you say trump sucks at business, it comes off as if you're saying every 2nd string nfl qb sucks fat horse cock on the field, for no reason other than the 1st string is better than they are. 

Well, no. They're still pretty fukkin good at what they do.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'm not pulling the lever at all. Not until all the money/corruption leaves politics....in other words not pullig the lever in my lifetime lol.
> 
> He can back from catastrophe and still has a ton of money bc his major business ventures took him out of the day to day operations. Now that he's been removed from the day to day operations, his failed ventures can make money profit and since he still owns shares in them he gets to take in the money. I wonder why his creditors FORCED him out of the day to day operations in most of his major ventures?



Doc, (all due respect) are you saying you dont vote? Please tell me that is not the case....


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 14, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Doc, (all due respect) are you saying you dont vote? Please tell me that is not the case....



When you don't believe that either option is viable, why should you?

A no-vote is a perfectly valid option.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> When you don't believe that either option is viable, why should you?
> 
> A no-vote is a perfectly valid option.



 Voting your conscience.  Robot Ron is correct again.  His algorithm is flawless.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Hell of a takeaway from that post....
> 
> I have a hybrid and an electric car.  I've watched oil and gas companies create their own supply and demand curve for years, knowing there is nothing that can be done to stop them. The average household paid $2912 for gas in 2012.  I decided not to play the game.
> 
> ...



Thought you might get a kick out of my one takeaway from your post! Haha 

I totally dig what you are trying to do by living off-grid in sorts... I personally would love to do that as well... It is a longterm goal of mine... As long as you are driving it because you despise the fuel industry and not because of the environment, I approve (not that it matters what I think). If it were strictly an environmental issue, I would want to debate you about the natural resources expended and pollution created to manufacture those vehicles being exponentially higher and more devastating than reusing an older vehicle that just runs on gas (or even better, a 4 cyl diesel)... 

But to each, their own.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Thought you might get a kick out of my one takeaway from your post! Haha
> 
> I totally dig what you are trying to do by living off-grid in sorts... I personally would love to do that as well... It is a longterm goal of mine... As long as you are driving it because you despise the fuel industry and not because of the environment, I approve (not that it matters what I think). If it were strictly an environmental issue, I would want to debate you about the natural resources expended and pollution created to manufacture those vehicles being exponentially higher and more devastating than reusing an older vehicle that just runs on gas (or even better, a 4 cyl diesel)...
> 
> But to each, their own.



The only environmental solution is mass culling.  I'm always down for that...

The most damaging environmental thing I do is eating animal products. Agribusiness is devastating to the environment. No toy car can stop that.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> When you don't believe that either option is viable, why should you?
> 
> A no-vote is a perfectly valid option.





Joliver said:


> Voting your conscience.  Robot Ron is correct again.  His algorithm is flawless.



I just dont agree with that.... I think our vote should go to the person we think will do the best job and will be good for our country. I have always voted and a significant amount of the time, my vote has gone to an independent candidate. There are good men out there, if you are willing to do the research. Not voting at all will do nothing to change/protect this country. Its a passive aggressive approach which lends more to passivity.... you could say that my vote for an indi is the same, but I disagree, if all the people who were sickened/appalled by the corruption that has has become the normalcy of our government voted and rallied for and indi, he could get voted in... Not voting, in my opinion, is the same as not doing something when you could have and letting something bad happen instead, knowing that it is happening.... That just doesnt make any sense and it is bad stewardship of our freedoms.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

In my state the electors can cast their vote for whoever they want, regardless of the popular vote. In essence, my vote literally has zero power.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 14, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Gosh dammit doc I'm peaking for a meet on tren and a-bombs and have been laid once since June. Get angry and fight me fgt.



Say that to my man boobs fukker! When's your meet? Need someone to rub baby powder on your quads? Just ask Ecks how good I do it. 




> On a somewhat serious note, just an observation from my point of view;
> When you're providing info to people on a topic that you can reference with studies, it's always top notch. 100% respect for you there. When debating matters of opinion however, it seems to come off with a bit of cognitive dissonance, for lack of a better term. I don't think this is intentional. Just an outside view.
> 
> When you say trump sucks at business, it comes off as if you're saying every 2nd string nfl qb sucks fat horse cock on the field, for no reason other than the 1st string is better than they are.
> ...



I appreciate the feedback. I'm on a tight string with life so you're right that maybe I come off more harsh than I intend to but like I said, I would never intentionally be a prick to. DYS. He hooked me up at my meet, his wife taped some of my lifts, and he's given me great feedback when we lifted together. All e-fighting aside, I'd go out of my way to help him in whatever way I could if he needed it.


----------



## snake (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone know the number of posts we need to beat DF's gun law thread?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 14, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I just dont agree with that.... I think our vote should go to the person we think will do the best job and will be good for our country. I have always voted and a significant amount of the time, my vote has gone to an independent candidate. There are good men out there, if you are willing to do the research. Not voting at all will do nothing to change/protect this country. Its a passive aggressive approach which lends more to passivity.... you could say that my vote for an indi is the same, but I disagree, if all the people who were sickened/appalled by the corruption that has has become the normalcy of our government voted and rallied for and indi, he could get voted in... Not voting, in my opinion, is the same as not doing something when you could have and letting something bad happen instead, knowing that it is happening.... That just doesnt make any sense and it is bad stewardship of our freedoms.



I do vote but I do it by choosing not to go to the polls. It's a perfectly viable option like Ron said. 

Use your same argument for voting indi and apply it to my choice. If all the people used their vote to not vote bc of the greed and corruption plaguing the governemnt, that would send a strong message to them as well. 

On the other hand, by actively encouraging people to vote who have no interest in the process or don't want to research as to what's the best decision, you take away from the process by letting people vote who are easily manipulated or have no clue what they're doing. According to someone muh smarter than I, in an ideal democracy, voting isn't a measure of participation. It's the outcome of it. 

Truthfully, I'm perfectly content with my no vote and when/if my voice becomes loud enough to be heard and I see actual change il invest my time and effort into researching the best candidate. Unfortunately at this point in time with the way government is, I think everyone is corrupt or will be corrupted when elected into office.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 14, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I just dont agree with that.... I think our vote should go to the person we think will do the best job and will be good for our country. I have always voted and a significant amount of the time, my vote has gone to an independent candidate. There are good men out there, if you are willing to do the research. Not voting at all will do nothing to change/protect this country. Its a passive aggressive approach which lends more to passivity.... you could say that my vote for an indi is the same, but I disagree, if all the people who were sickened/appalled by the corruption that has has become the normalcy of our government voted and rallied for and indi, he could get voted in... Not voting, in my opinion, is the same as not doing something when you could have and letting something bad happen instead, knowing that it is happening.... That just doesnt make any sense and it is bad stewardship of our freedoms.



Lets look at it this way.

I'm offering you a kick in the nuts, or a punch in the face.
Or, you can choose neither.

What do you do?


I fully support voting for someone who you believe in. For many, in this particular election cycle, there isn't a candidate worth believing in.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I do vote but I do it by choosing not to go to the polls. It's a perfectly viable option like Ron said.
> 
> Use your same argument for voting indi and apply it to my choice. If all the people used their vote to not vote bc of the greed and corruption plaguing the governemnt, that would send a strong message to them as well.
> 
> ...



Doc, you make a lot of great points here, and I agree with a lot of what you are saying.

I would never encourage someone to vote ignorantly, or encourage them to vote if they have no interest... (this is already a huge problem at the poles)... I would encourage them to research the candidates (at the state level as well as federal) and to take their responsibility seriously. I guess I just have a problem with people who DO have an interest and DO hate what they see happening not voting when we DO have an opportunity to do something about the state of this country. The percentage of our populous that are able to vote who actually show up is already very low (its at like 52-53%)... Imagine what the other half of the population could do if they actually cared enough to research, rally together, and cast a vote. The absence of their vote is clearly not changing anything... The national average of people who can vote who actually do so, has been close to the 50% mark for decades... Its not working. Nothing is changing, infact, our continual passivity is making matters worse. We have no voice, because we continue not to speak. Honestly, I believe that the government would actually prefer if we do not vote.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2016)

good god almighty!! is that your girl?


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice teddy bear.


----------



## IHI (Oct 14, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> good god almighty!! is that your girl?



It's the internet...yeah, that's my beeotch. Got her Makin me a sammich as we speak and told her if she gets the clothes folded/put away, I'll let her ride the boom stick later if I feel like she deserves :32 (20):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2016)

She has the kinda asshole and pussy I love


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2016)

Even Df would eat that ass


----------



## automatondan (Oct 15, 2016)

Did I miss something....?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 15, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Did I miss something....?



Yes. Yes you did.


----------

